
Interactive Algorithm Visualizer - nimitkalra
http://jasonpark.me/AlgorithmVisualizer
======
wnesensohn
The visualizer is really nice, the examples could use some work though.

Selection Sort, for example, makes the algorithm look extremely (impossibly)
good at first glance - O(n) - because it's not showing the majority of the
steps.

Instead of

    
    
        for (var j = i + 1; j < D.length; j++) {
            if (D[j] < D[minJ]) {
                tracer._select(j);
                minJ = j;
                tracer._deselect(j);
            }
        }
    

it has to be

    
    
        for (var j = i + 1; j < D.length; j++) {
            tracer._select(j);
            if (D[j] < D[minJ]) {
                minJ = j;
            }
            tracer._deselect(j);
        }
    

Bubble Sort has the same problem, as do Quicksort and Mergesort.

Normally I wouldn't mind, but these examples are intended for beginners, and
it might give them a false sense of time complexity for these basic
algorithms.

~~~
voltagex_
Raise an issue in case the author isn't reading here.
[https://github.com/parkjs814/AlgorithmVisualizer/issues](https://github.com/parkjs814/AlgorithmVisualizer/issues)

------
westoncb
Interesting. I've been working on an interactive 3D algorithm/data structure
visualizer
([http://tiledtext.com/projects/avd](http://tiledtext.com/projects/avd)), but
was thinking of it more as a debugging tool than an educational aid. I like
the catalog aspect here: would be nice to have one of these for every
wikipedia algorithm page.

------
bkokoszka
Really nicely done! The animations though would be more enlightening if you
exposed more of the algorithm state in them, e.g. by showing how the queue
grows and shrinks in the BFS visualization.

------
jazzido
Also see Walnut.io:
[https://thewalnut.io/app/release/34](https://thewalnut.io/app/release/34)

------
rmason
This tool reminds me of the work of Bret Victor who challenged developers to
build visualization tools for code:

[https://vimeo.com/36579366](https://vimeo.com/36579366)

------
ckib16
Fantastic tool! I wish more code visualization tools like these were
available.

Great job.

------
Capira
Great work! Reminds me of [http://visualgo.net/](http://visualgo.net/)

~~~
mynameisbahaa
Thank you for mentioning this.

